# iMac G5 (sans iSight) ; pb matériel ?



## banal (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Après de longues heures de recherches et de tests personnels, je me tourne vers les spécialistes . ça fait 24h que j'y suis avec juste 5h de sommeil = il faut savoir reconnaître son incompétence !

J'ai un iMac G5 1ère génération.
Disque dur d'origine avec 1 seule partition et 2 comptes.
Sauvegardes par CCC sur DD en USB (et oui ... non bootable).

Subitement, alors que ma femme utilisait cet iMac (compte utilisateur et non admin), il a "buggé".

Depuis, pb au démarrage de plus en plus grâve ; je ne pouvais plus démarrer qu'en mode "sans extensions" (et encore ; pas à tous les coups).

J'ai fini par formater le DD pour réinstaller au propre ... mais tjrs pareil ...

Ce que je sais :
- Cet iMac G5 tourne en mode "sans extensions".
- Cet iMac démarre bien sur DVD mais installation non finalisée car ne redémarre pas en auto.
- Si iMac G5 passé en mode Target = je peux démarrer mon vieil iBook G3 avec le Tiger du G5 en DD de démarrage.
- Si iBook G3 passé en mode Target = le iMac ne démarre pas sur le DD du iBook (ni sur Mac OS ni sur Ubuntu).

J'ai été obligé de passer le iMac en Target afin de booter avec le iBook pour installer TIGER sur le DD du iMac avec le DVD du iMac (pratique ...).
Les redémarrages du iBook sur le DD du iMac = OK.
Installation de Tiger réalisée totalement sur le iMac grâce au iBook.

Je pensais être sauvé ... mais ... les redémarrages du iMac = ça plante à tous les coups (sauf mode "sans extensions").

J'ai cru que le pb venait du clavier puisque le iMac a démarré une fois normalement sans clavier ni souris ce midi (mais beau message d'erreur au rebranchement).

La mémoire (2 x 512 Samsung fournie par Apple) serait toujours OK ; les contrôles du DD sont OK ; etc.

Je désespère ; une idée ?

Vous remerciant de m'avoir lu,


----------



## iMacounet (1 Mai 2012)

J'ai le même iMac G5 avec symptômes similaires.

C'est la carte mère qui déconne. Condensateurs, processeur ou carte graphique qui se dessooude.

Pour ton iMac, je pencherais pour les condensateurs qui est en train de lâcher ... Ouvre le et regarde si tu en as pas quelques uns un peu gonflés, ou perforés.


----------



## banal (1 Mai 2012)

Merci pour ta promptitude !

Alors, franchement, perso, je ne vois rien d'anormal.
Mais, je dois reconnaître que je n'y connais rien en électronique.
Tous les petits bidules me semblent en état normal ; les noirs, les verts et les bleus.

J'ai regardé avec lumière additionnelle et, à mon avis , je n'ai pas ce symptôme de condo gonflés :





Source de l'image : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133677/comment-reparer-un-imac-g5-a-la-video-defaillante

Le dessus des miens est partout bien plat.

ça peut être un pb de surtension qui aurait abîmée la CM ou plutôt une usure ?

(mon assurance pourrait prendre en charge le remplacement à neuf ; mais ça doit passer en "risque électrique" donc pas à faire à la légère. L'usure normale d'un produit est évidemment exclue de la garantie).

Encore merci pour cette piste de pb sur CM et soudures à étudier en tout cas.
Bien que cela ne présage pas de bon pour moi car réparer une bête de cet âge là ...


----------



## iMacounet (2 Mai 2012)

Les condensateurs de mon iMac sont bien plats également ! Aucun défaut visuel apparent ... 
De plus le mien est capable de fonctionner tout à fait correctement, mais il se bloque au bout d'un moment, ou refuse totalement de s'allumer, en restant avec l'écran noir et la petite lumière blanche allumée.


----------



## banal (3 Mai 2012)

En y repensant, le problème peut éventuellement être matériel de type conflit.

En effet, il démarre en mode "sans extensions"
Le iBook démarre bien en mode normal en Target
Le iMac ne démarre pas avec le DD du iMac en mode Target.

L'embêtant, c'est que c'est un iMac et pas une tour ; y mettre les doigts est moins aisé ...

Si je ne me trompe pas, le mode "sans extentions" désactive les hauts-parleurs et d'autres choses.
Le pb vient peut-être (sûrement) de ce matos additionnel.
(à noter que je n'ai fait aucun ajout matériel d'aucune sorte ; c'est un iMac d'origine avec juste la barrette mémoire de 256 d'origine changée pour 2 de 512 de marque Samsung de chez Mac achetés i y a au moins 5 ans à une amie)

Si je pouvais débrancher physiquement les hauts-parleurs et d'autres "fioritures" ça permettrait d'en savoir plus !
Non ?!?

Je vais chercher sur le Net ce que je peut bidouiller sans risque ...


----------



## banal (3 Mai 2012)

Fausse joie ...
Il a démarré une fois après débranchement des Hauts-Parleurs ...
Puis pas mieux ...


----------



## banal (4 Mai 2012)

Re,

Après avoir démarré sur le DVD contenant AHT avec la touche "C" (et non "D" comme Apple le note sur le Net ... Merci pour le temps perdu Apple), j'ai relevé une erreur de Mémoire Vive Vidéo.
Code erreur : 2NVD/1/4:2103 (on pourrait hésiter avec 2NYD/1/4:2103)

Une simple recherche sur le Net m'apprend que je dois changer la carte video NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra qui semble être sur la carte mère ... donc changer la CM en entière.

Je ne sais pas comment je vais en trouver une ...
Cool ...


----------



## iMacounet (4 Mai 2012)

C'est rare de trouver une carte mère pour iMac G5 en état, sauf chez BricoMac ... Pour 279 ... :rateau:


----------



## banal (4 Mai 2012)

En même temps, il y a un truc qui me surprend.
Je démarre en mode "sans extensions" ; je vais sur Youtube ... et je lis la vidéo.

Alors, elle sert à quoi la mémoire de la carte vidéo ???

La mémoire vive vidéo ne semble pas utile pour les appli de base (courriel, surfer, ...) alors une piste pour ne pas me passer de mon iMac et ne pas débourser 1150 euros pour un nouveau modèle est de court-circuiter ce souci :
On ne peut pas désactiver cette mémoire sans être obligé de se passer de  toutes les extensions (genre en collant une instruction en ligne de  commande dans le système UNIX) ?

[Gloups ; 279 euros, c'est plus cher que le prix de revente de mon iMac s'il fonctionnait normalement :-s ... mais merci pour l'info ;-) ]


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Mai 2012)

Salut, bon iMacounet dit encore de la merde mais c'est habituel 

Donc d'abord teste la ram (une barette puis l'autre) et fait un reset SMU

Donc si t'est condo ne sont pas gonflé, il ne sont pas en tort, en revanche (vérifie quand même les condo de l'alim), à mon avis tu a sois tu à un problème sur la vram ou sur le GPU voir le Pross (problème au niveau des soudures BGA ...) ce n'est pas vraiment réparable mais tu peut essayer avec un coup de décapeur thermique (cherche sur le forum avec mon pseudo tu trouvera plein d'info ... j'ai déjà fait des mini-tuto) mais je ne me relance pas dans un roman...

Donc sinon ne répare pas cette machine car c'est un défaut de conception, les problème reviendrons même avec une nouvelle carte mere.

Par contre peut tu nous préciser que c'est bien une carte Nvidia Geforce FX 5200 que tu as dans ton mac ?

Le fait qui ne plante pas en mode sans extension me fait penser quand même penser plus à un problème de GPU car les kext Nvidia ne sont pas charger en mode "sans extension" donc pas daccélération 3D et pas de plantage.

Bon voila

A+


----------



## banal (8 Mai 2012)

Salut -oldmac-,

Merci pour ton post.
je venais justement faire un retour d'info de mes tests de ce soir.

J'ai retesté avec ma Ram d'origine = plantage.

Comme ça démarre "sans extensions" à tous les coups (avec ma RAM actuelle ou celle d'origine) et que je suis un linuxien par ailleurs, j'ai voulu tenter en ligne de commande.
Je travaille en SUDO dans le répertoire /System/Library/Extensions/ (pas dans mon 'user' ; directement à la racine du Disque Dur (soit dans 'Volumes/TigerG5' si je passe par le DVD d'installation)

Puisque je veux démarrer sans tout désactiver et démarrer sans avoir à appuyer sur 'shift' à chaque fois (= virer seulement l'extension que semble liée à la mémoire vive vidéo), je me dis qu'il suffit de passer un ordre.

Avec le terminal, je ne suis pas une bête mais j'ai tenté.
Après avoir renommé tout ces dossiers
NVDANV10Hal.kext
NVDANV20Hal.kext
NVDANV30Hal.kext
NVDANV40Hal.kext
NVDAResman.kext
Et bien, ça démarre à tous les coups ... mais ... (ben oui, y a un mais) ... en niveau de gris.
Pas cool pour bosser ;-)

Remis NVDAResman.kext en ordre = plantage sévère.

Re-courcircuité NVDAResman.kext = ça redémarre en gris.

puis remis NVDANV40Hal.kext = tjrs en gris
Remis NVDANV30Hal.kext = idem
Remis NVDANV20Hal.kext = idem
Remis NVDANV10Hal.kext = idem
Remis NVDAResman.kext (= donc tout remis en ordre) = ça ne démarre que en "sans extensions" (logique)

J'ai tenté de renommé AppleCore99NVRAM.kext = ça a démarré nickel ... mais ... 1 seule fois.

En fait, comment je sais qu'elle est l'extension qui merde ???
Il existe un fichier de log de ce qui est 'shunté' quand on démarre en mode "sans extensions" ?
En ligne de commande, je peux renommer mais c'est plus facile de savoir qui est en cause ;-)

pour ta question :
La CG est bien la NVIDIA GeForceFx 5200
VRAM 64 Mo

Sinon ... personne n'a 1150 Euros à m'offrir pour solutionner le pb en le contournant ??? :love:

@+

[Edit]
Au fait, reset SMU fait puisque je l'ai démarré ouvert en appuyant sur le bouton juste sous le ventilo (non ?)
Après avoir renommé le dossier Extensions (dans 'Système/Bibliothèque/') ... le iMac ne démarre pas.
il reste bloqué sur l'écran gris avec la pomme et la roue tourne ... tourne ... tourne.

[reEdit]
Reset SMU comme le dit Apple = il a redémarré normalement mais a planté (demande de reboot) après moins de 1 minute sous mon compte.


----------



## banal (10 Mai 2012)

bonsoir,

une âme charitable pourrait me dire comment 'checker' les logs pour voir si je peux avoir une idée plus précise de l'extension en question ; histoire de jouer avec mes lignes de commande après ;-)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Mai 2012)

Salut, panic.log dans le dossier /Bibliothèque/Logs/ 

Ouvre le i contient le log de ton dernier KP, le message "veuillez redémarrer votre ordinateur en maintenant la touche de démarrage enfoncée ..."

Voila, il devrait avec une extension avec le nom GeforceFX, au pire mais le contenu du panic.log sur le forum


----------



## banal (12 Mai 2012)

Salut,

Je venais justement donner mon log du 01/05/2012, jour de réinstall du système.
Les grands esprits se rencontrent ! (sauf que moi, c'est en copiant sur les autres).
J'ai eu du mal à trouver le chemin des logs sur le Net ; j'aurais mieux fait de t'attendre.

Je me dis que le log du jour de réinstall est plus sûr


```
Tue May  1 14:57:38 2012


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x300 - Data access DAR=0x00000000426C434E PC=0x0000000031207BC4
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
   Exception state (sv=0x28001780)
      PC=0x31207BC4; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x426C434E; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x31203BB0; R1=0x17F2BB80; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x002FFB28 0x31203BB0 0x311F3434 0x002E5B98 0x002E7A64 0x0008C424 
         0x000291BC 0x000233A8 0x000ABBAC 0xFFFFFFFF 
         backtrace terminated - frame not mapped or invalid: 0xBFFFEEE0

      Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
         com.apple.GeForce(4.0.0)@0x311e8000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(1.6)@0x27fd0000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(1.4)@0x30ccc000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(1.4)@0x30cf6000
            dependency: com.apple.NVDAResman(4.0.0)@0x30db8000
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x28001780)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x30434000)
      PC=0x9000A758; MSR=0x0200F030; DAR=0x00079074; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9000A69C; R1=0xBFFFEEE0; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.0.0: Sat Mar 26 14:15:22 PST 2005; root:xnu-792.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0003): 0x300 - Data access
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x00095564 0x00095A7C 0x00026838 0x000A8184 0x000AB880 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x28001780)
      PC=0x31207BC4; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x426C434E; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x31203BB0; R1=0x17F2BB80; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x002FFB28 0x31203BB0 0x311F3434 0x002E5B98 0x002E7A64 0x0008C424 
         0x000291BC 0x000233A8 0x000ABBAC 0xFFFFFFFF 
         backtrace terminated - frame not mapped or invalid: 0xBFFFEEE0

      Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
         com.apple.GeForce(4.0.0)@0x311e8000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(1.6)@0x27fd0000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(1.4)@0x30ccc000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(1.4)@0x30cf6000
            dependency: com.apple.NVDAResman(4.0.0)@0x30db8000
   Exception state (sv=0x30434000)
      PC=0x9000A758; MSP
```

Comme j'avais déjà viré 
NVDAResman
je vais tester avec
IONDRVSupport
IOGraphicsFamily
IOPCIFamily

A suivre ...
Et encore Merci pour l'aide apportée.


----------



## banal (13 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai testé de virer
IONDRVSupport = ça ne démarre pas (écran gris avec pomme et roue qui tourne)
IOGraphicsFamily  = ça ne démarre pas (écran gris avec pomme et roue qui tourne)
IOPCIFamily  = ça ne démarre pas ; plantage avec ligne de commande à l'écran et demande de reboot

Pffff ...
A part avec l'instruction 
	
	



```
sudo nvram boot-args="-x"
```
 je ne vois pas comment démarrer. Et cette instruction force le démarrage sans extensions ; mais sans TOUTES les instructions ; pas juste celle liée à la mémoire vive vidéo.

@+


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Mai 2012)

Salut, tu est sur que ta ram fonctionne correctement ?

Normal, les extension en IO... tu ne peut pas les enlevées ça correspond à la plateforme et c'est essentiel ... Sinon je ne peut être certain mais tu a vraissemblabement un problème de carte mère et le coup d'une nouvelle machine serait bien plus rentable que de réparer cette machine ...


----------



## banal (18 Mai 2012)

Salut,


-oldmac- a dit:


> ta ram fonctionne correctement ?


Les AHT m'ont donné des résultats "OK" pour la RAM actuelle (2x512) et pour la RAM d'origine (256).

Le iMac fonctionne en mode "sans extensions", mais je n'ose pas le remettre en exploitation.
Je pense que je vais en reprendre 1 lors de la sortie des nouveau soit pour avoir les nouveaux (en espérant que Apple ne fournisse pas des machines avec défaut(s) comme on le voit sur le Net ces dernières années) soit pour en prendre 1 de la génération actuelle en promo.
ou alors, je reste sur Ubuntu ou un autre Linux et me fait, pour moins cher une machine plus puissante (ha, si je pouvais récupérer facilement le iMac en écran externe ...).

Je vais peut-être remettre les mains dedans, mais sans y passer les nombreuses heures perdues jusqu'à présent ...


----------



## groudon41 (18 Mai 2012)

dit, juste comme ca, t'a essayé TOUTE les combinaison de désactivation des .kext?
genre n'en désactiver qu'un, puis 2 par 2, 3 par 3, etc...
ca se trouve, tu remettra lextension qui gère autre chose que les niveau de gris, sans que l'imac bug


[mode:super gros HS]
si t'en viens a t'en débarrasser,ne le jette pas, pense a mon musée^^
[/mode:super gros HS]
bon, Mode hs a part, tu finira bien par virer la bonne extention, en espérant que cela ne sois pas aussi celle qui gère autre chose que le niveau de gris.
t'a aussi tenté de re-régler l'imac, remettre en couleur?


----------



## banal (19 Mai 2012)

Salut,



groudon41 a dit:


> dit, juste comme ca, t'a essayé TOUTE les combinaison de désactivation des .kext?


Ben non, pas mal de désactivation empêchaient de démarrer, alors ...
Là, il démarre en auto "sans extensions".

Pour le mode HS ... j'ai déjà une collection en cours ;-)
C'est ce que je dis à tout le monde : "la poubelle, c'est moi ! Faut pas jeter !!!"
on m'a donné un Power Macintosh 7200/90 et un Macintosh SE (tous les 2 en état de marche ; mais je n'arrive pas à coller le 7200 sur le réseau :-s)


----------



## groudon41 (19 Mai 2012)

continuons le mode hs, pour le 7200, t'a une carte réseau en PCI?
je crois qu'il était en pci a l'époque...
et chope classilia, c'est le meilleur navigateur pour les vieux mac.
n'enpèche qui si tu t'en débarace, pence a moi^^

enfin, pour en revenir a ton blem, teste TOUTE les combinaison,
NVDANV10Hal.kext
NVDANV20Hal.kext
NVDANV30Hal.kext
NVDANV40Hal.kext
NVDAResman.kext
 tu finira bien par ni*er la bonne extention 
et aussi, t'a vérifié dans les réglage si tu pouvais remettre en couleur?


----------



## banal (20 Mai 2012)

Heu ... Je ne comprends pas ...
Je viens de revirer l'extension NVDAResman.kext et il tourne normalement avec les couleurs qui vont bien.
Il me semble qu'il y a juste un truc qui ne marche pas ... le son !
Pas de son vie les Hauts-Parleurs.
Pas de son dans le casque non plus.
C'est tout de même marrant que la mémoire vive vidéo déconne et que la résolution du pb passe par ... virer le son ... :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h02 ----------

Heu ... J'ai remis NVDAResman et retiré NVDANV30Hal ... Plantage grave ; pas de démarrage fonctionnel mais demande de redémarrage immédiat.
Je redémarre par le DVD pour accéder au terminal.
Je remets NVDANV30Hal et revire NVDAResman.
Je viens de redémarrer ... et ... le son est revenu :mouais:
Test d'une vidéo sur Youtube via les HP internes et via le casque = OK.
Il fume quoi mon iMac ???

Bon, test de lecture d'un DVD --> "impossible de trouver un périphérique vidéo valide pour la lecture. [-70017]"
Même message à l'insertion du DVD ou à la tentative de lancement du Lecteur DVD de Mac OS.
Pas de message d'erreur avec VLC mais ça ne passe pas.
Test d'un fichier .ogg = rien ne passe (Big Buck Bunny ; regardez-le)
Test d'un fichier .ts = son OK, mais pas d'image.
Test d'un fichier .mkv = son OK, mais pas d'image.
Test d'un fichier .avi = son OK, mais pas d'image.
Test avec VidéoCD promotionnel (Scoubidou offert dans des cérérales ) = son OK, mais pas d'image.

Il me reste à retrouver un VCD fait par mes soins autrefois "juste pour voir".

Je crois que j'ai bien désactivé la CG ... même si les vidéos du Net passent bien.
Ha tiens, en testant Big Buck Bunny via Youtube, le mode 720p (HD) saccade grave ;-) et pour être en plain écran, j'ai intérêt à baisser la résolution ... le 240p en plein écran, ça marche bien si on est loin pour ne pas voir les pixels :-D

Allez ; on dit que le pb est fixé ... et qu'il me reste à piquer 1150 euros à qq'un de sympa !


----------



## groudon41 (20 Mai 2012)

Bon hé bien tant mieux pour toi^^

Remarque, t'ès pas le seul a être dans la m***e a cause des mac, mon macbook a laché, impossible de le redémarrer de quelque manière que ce sois...

Pb résolu pour toi^^


----------



## banal (20 Mai 2012)

C'est sur que le système d'exploitation Mac OS X est cool et que le matos est beau.
Mais pour les bidouilles, le tout-en-un a ses limites !!!
C'est plus facile dans un boitier où on colle les doigts comme on veut (et où on met le matos que l'on désire avoir).
Dommage que Mac OS X ne soit pas prévu pour tourner sur les PC de base comme Linux.

Et puis depuis ce pb, mes recherches sur le Net me font un peu peur dans l'achat d'un nouvel iMac ...

A noter que je viens de réinstaller Tiger et lors d'une mise à jour, il a recréé un NVDAResman ... je l'ai vu au plantage lors du "redémarrage nécessaire".


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Mai 2012)

Enfin ça le tient a hyper bien durée, la durée de vie moyenne des iMac G5 de première gen était de 2 ans et la gen 2 3 ans ... le miens à fait 4 ans


----------

